# Is anybody else having issues launching ROLI software?



## rnb_2 (Jan 7, 2022)

I just tried to launch Equator2 (and Studio Player, and Studio Drums) on both of my Macs, and a I get a "no valid license was found" error on all of them. I'm signed in to ROLI Connect as normal, no sign of issues, but can't run any ROLI software at the moment.


----------



## clansman (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi. Same here since yesterday. At least I´m not the only one, so I guess it´s a temporary bug. My Equator 2 license has dissapeared from "My Roli", so it´s like if I didn´t purchase, and I get the "no valid license" to all my roli software on my 2 PCs. I submitted a ticket, but it´s weekend..


----------



## clansman (Jan 8, 2022)

BTW, I can run Equator 1 with no issues.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 8, 2022)

Can run Equator 1, but not Studio Player.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 8, 2022)

So what does this tell us? That musicians who are reliant on ROLI instruments for live performance are basically screwed by this "phone home for license check" anti-piracy measure. Also, this feels like a glimpse into the future, when ROLI rolls over and dies. We'll all be looking at this screen with hundreds of dollars worth of investment, not to speak of the many hours I sank into programming my own Equator patches, down the drain. :-(


----------



## clansman (Jan 8, 2022)

I wonder if someone of you have any unregistered hardware. I have 4 blocks, 2 registered and 2 unregistered (second hand with no transferred licenses). Until the last time I signed into Roli connect, the unregistered units didn´t appear on my devices, but right now I´m asked to register them. I don´t know if this have something to do with this issue.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jan 8, 2022)

same here - solution: roli connect "has" to be active and online :-(

thats new and annoying...

oh wait - even that does not work anymore


----------



## gamma-ut (Jan 8, 2022)

I got the "Oh No!" window for a while but then it seemed to recover, however this was version 2.2.0 and I decided against auto-updating right now under the circumstances. I'm not sure whether this means the server has woken up again or whether the problem is that the new version won't talk to the server.

Connect seems to think Cypher isn't authorised but I bought it back in the FXe days and I have this vague idea that Connect has always been convinced it's a demo even though it runs.

But, like Roland Cloud's problems, it does underline how fragile a lot of online C/R software compared to serial licences or even hardware dongles.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 8, 2022)

gamma-ut said:


> Connect seems to think Cypher isn't authorised but I bought it back in the FXe days and I have this vague idea that Connect has always been convinced it's a demo even though it runs.


I get this all the time, for Strobe as well. I literally always have to enter my credentials for those synths, and then they work. These online handshake models are starting to completely annoy me. It reminds me of Google and their cloud based services that get killed all the time, and cheap knock-off IOT devices that crap out because some remote server gets shut down. I have been fairly loyal to ROLI and wish them the best, as a lover of their instruments, but I am kind of second guessing my own judgments here.


----------



## gamma-ut (Jan 8, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> cheap knock-off IOT devices that crap out because some remote server gets shut down.


It's not just the cheap ones. I guess they might have changed it by now, but Nests were famous for going screwy if they lost contact with the mothership.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 8, 2022)

gamma-ut said:


> It's not just the cheap ones. I guess they might have changed it by now, but Nests were famous for going screwy if they lost contact with the mothership.


You are right. I guess Nest is Google too right?  Or should I say Alphabet these days…


----------



## gamma-ut (Jan 8, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> You are right. I guess Nest is Google too right?  Or should I say Alphabet these days…


At least it's not Meta. Or meta.


----------



## rnb_2 (Jan 8, 2022)

clansman said:


> Hi. Same here since yesterday. At least I´m not the only one, so I guess it´s a temporary bug. My Equator 2 license has dissapeared from "My Roli", so it´s like if I didn´t purchase, and I get the "no valid license" to all my roli software on my 2 PCs. I submitted a ticket, but it´s weekend..


My Equator2 license also went missing in My ROLI. I'm wondering if this is just a technical hiccup, or if it's a sign of something else connected with ROLI's transition to Luminary. Maybe the synths and sound packs are being moved to a different entity, and everything is in limbo at the moment? It would be great if ROLI communicated anything, of course, but that horse has been nothing but bones bleaching in the sun for a while now.

Actually, now that I think of it, is it possible that Equator2 was never in My ROLI, since IIRC it's always been tied to ROLI Connect instead of a license?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 8, 2022)

rnb_2 said:


> My Equator2 license also went missing in My ROLI. I'm wondering if this is just a technical hiccup, or if it's a sign of something else connected with ROLI's transition to Luminary. Maybe the synths and sound packs are being moved to a different entity, and everything is in limbo at the moment? It would be great if ROLI communicated anything, of course, but that horse has been nothing but bones bleaching in the sun for a while now.
> 
> Actually, now that I think of it, is it possible that Equator2 was never in My ROLI, since IIRC it's always been tied to ROLI Connect instead of a license?


I’ve purchased my way in in the ROLIverse early 2020 (used hardware), and I can say I’ve never seen any licenses in MyRoli other than hardware. All my soundpacks and software licenses have resided in Connect on my PC right from the start of my journey with them. This includes the FXpansion software.


----------



## rnb_2 (Jan 8, 2022)

I've been with ROLI since 2017, I think - it was shortly after they released the Lightpad Block M, though I had used their iPhone/iPad apps earlier, and had been curious about the Seaboard since I first saw it in 2015/16.

My Equator license shows up in My ROLI, but not Equator2. I bought Cypher2 and Strobe2 through FXPansion or retail, so those are licensed through their separate license manager (thankfully).

It looks like we've all encountered issues with ROLI Connect in the past - on one of my Macs, Studio Drums and Studio Player were constantly claiming to be updated, but installing the update never changed what showed in Connect. I finally had to uninstall Connect (via a convoluted set of steps from ROLI's site) to get things working properly again. Until yesterday, that was the biggest annoyance I've had with it.


----------



## CSS_SCC (Jan 8, 2022)

The problem with Roli, and I have raised it with their support, is that their software is designed to phone home every two weeks, otherwise it will not work.

They had major issues with keeping their licence servers online for a while and I kept getting logged out and not being able to use any of their software for days at the time. I have made very clear to Roli that I will not buy any products from them anymore (I have a Roli Seaboard 49 and all the synths that were available at the time of the purchase and their respective soundpacks) and that I will actively discourage everybody from ever buying anything from them.


----------



## Jazgot (Jan 8, 2022)

Hello!

I just created account here, because I found solution for Equator 2 problem 
You have to delete ROLI Connect cache folder, but make sure you're logged out before exiting app.
Whole process is described here: https://support.roli.com/support/so...equator2-troubleshooting#Authorisation-issues
in the section "Authorisation issues".
Unfortunately this doesn't solve problems with FXPansion Cypher2 etc.


----------



## Jazgot (Jan 8, 2022)

OK in case of FXPansion I had to logoff from licence manager, delete *.auth and *.authrequest files inside c:\Users\<username>\AppData\Roaming\FXpansion\ (on mac this will be different directory) and reauthorize both Cypher2 and Strobe2.


----------



## rnb_2 (Jan 8, 2022)

Jazgot said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just created account here, because I found solution for Equator 2 problem
> You have to delete ROLI Connect cache folder, but make sure you're logged out before exiting app.
> ...


The process from the support article worked for me on the Mac. Thanks!


----------



## clansman (Jan 8, 2022)

It worked for me too. Thanks a lot dude!

However, I still don´t have my EQ2 license on My Roli, but it works, and that´s what matters.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jan 8, 2022)

I really like EQ2 however this phone home crap disconnection is very annoying.


----------



## mofolotopo (Jan 9, 2022)

I'm having this issue today for the first time, and I am very annoyed. One of those situations where the copy protection is so busted I'm tempted to search down pirated copies of something I legally own.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 10, 2022)

Jazgot said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just created account here, because I found solution for Equator 2 problem
> You have to delete ROLI Connect cache folder, but make sure you're logged out before exiting app.
> ...


I can confirm this worked, so many thanks to @Jazgot for identifying and posting this solution. I did log a support ticket with ROLI but they have not responded yet so I will update here as soon as they will - just to share that experience with you all. Again, props to Jazgot.


----------



## gamma-ut (Jan 10, 2022)

Jazgot said:


> OK in case of FXPansion I had to logoff from licence manager, delete *.auth and *.authrequest files inside c:\Users\<username>\AppData\Roaming\FXpansion\ (on mac this will be different directory) and reauthorize both Cypher2 and Strobe2.


I haven't actually done a reset but the relevant folders on OS X look to be ~/Library/Application Support/fxpansion/[product name].


----------



## zentrails (Sep 21, 2022)

Jazgot said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just created account here, because I found solution for Equator 2 problem
> You have to delete ROLI Connect cache folder, but make sure you're logged out before exiting app.
> ...


This worked for me as well, but only for the VST (not the stand alone Eq2)
But I had to redo the delete every time I exited Eq2 or the "o no" crap came back when I tried to re-open Eq2. (this happened to me after Roli connect let me download my Eq2 purchase but before Roli connect would authorize my Eq2 purchase, see last paragraph) I bought Eq2 through a "MPE bundle" from Plugin Boutique before I bought my Rise so didn't have Eq1 then.

Hopefully this will continue to work if (when?) Roli goes belly up. the Eq2 is a nice VST and (not surprisingly) works better than any other VST with my Rise49, IMO, so it would be nice to be able to keep using it, even with the hassle of doing that delete cache folder every single time.

Roli finally got back to me on this and had me do the delete API Proxy Cache fix (before I bought my Rise) and now the "o no" is gone, but still with the periodic call home "feature" I assume. Not sure if this will work if they go belly up, probably not.


----------

